# Family Disheartend After Baptism Film



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 10, 2007)

Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire: Family Disheartened After Watching Baptism Film


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 10, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire: Family Disheartened After Watching Baptism Film



Oh boy. These things are very technical. One of the problems with the Baptists is that they don't have uniform standards. We need deeper pools and spotters at every corner to make sure the job is done right! Maybe leaded shoes too.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 10, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire: Family Disheartened After Watching Baptism Film





The idea of spotters sounds good. But at least one of them should be an attorney, that way you would be more 
likely to head off any law suits. I would imagine that "pain and suffering" over eternity could add up to quite a nifty 
sum.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't drag us Baptists into this kettle of fish! The family in the story is Church of Christ, baptismal regeneration and all. I suppose if you believe that the amount of water relates to the efficacy of the rite, you might have all kinds of unintended consequences to deal with in baptism. Remember, even the Baptists did not insist upon immersion until the London Confession(s). For Baptists it was always a matter of the appropriate candidate, not the quantity of water.

James, as to the matter of lawsuits, one of my sons is a civil litigator. Would you like him to serve on retainer for wrongful baptism and eternal damnation suits? I'm sure there has got to be a tort in there somewhere.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 10, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Don't drag us Baptists into this kettle of fish! The family in the story is Church of Christ, baptismal regeneration and all. I suppose if you believe that the amount of water relates to the efficacy of the rite, you might have all kinds of unintended consequences to deal with in baptism. Remember, even the Baptists did not insist upon immersion until the London Confession(s). For Baptists it was always a matter of the appropriate candidate, not the quantity of water.



Which is why I find it amusing that so often baptism by immersion is _insisted_
upon because of its ability to display resurrection from a grave. (notwithstanding the
fact that a 1st century Jew wouldn't understand that as displaying resurrection from a
1st century Judean grave)

Todd


----------



## Davidius (Oct 10, 2007)

I think it's picking on the Church of Christ specifically more than on Baptists generally.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 10, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I think it's picking on the Church of Christ specifically more than on Baptists generally.



I agree. The article said that the people were Church of Chirst folks. I only brought up the defense of Baptists because of Victor's comment.

Remember that Alexander Campbell and Barton Stone (of the Sone-Campbell Restorationist movement that gave rise to the Church of Christ) were BOTH former PRESBYTERIAN ministers. Campbell was born near Ballymena, County Antrim, Ireland. He was raised as a Presbyterian, and was the son of a Presbyterian minister. 

The Church of Christ, of which popular evangelical writer Max Lucado is perhaps the most notable current personage, owes more to the Presbyterians than the Baptists. Besides, remember that Baptists are famous for the Zwinglian-esque doctrine of the "real absence." Baptists spend most of their time explaining that it is really ONLY a symbol, only an ordinance, and done without any "real" efficacy.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 10, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's picking on the Church of Christ specifically more than on Baptists generally.
> ...




Every dog has fleas it seems!


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 10, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > I only brought up the defense of Baptists because of Victor's comment.
> ...


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 10, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire: Family Disheartened After Watching Baptism Film
> ...



Let's see . . . the four elements of an effective cause of action based on wrongful baptism are . . .
. . . the three defenses effective in countering the claim of wrongful baptism would be . . .
. . . and the appropriate penalties should the cause of action be judged meritorious would be . . .

Maybe I could go into business as a theological consultant with my attorney son specializing in wrongful baptisms. I am the king of . . . torts.


----------



## shackleton (Oct 10, 2007)

I remember way back when I was going to a Pentacostal church. We were going to a nursing home every week to do a service. There was a guy who decided to get baptized, he was in his 80's or 90's and hanging onto life by a thread. We took him to their whirlpool for the baptism... we dunked him...I noticed that the top of his head did not go under. Trying to take what I believed in seriously, I thought, "He didn't go all the way under..." The minister leading the service noticed the same thing I did. So, down he went again...still not going under. After practically drowning this poor man following several trys the minister finally got his hand wet and rubbed it on the top of his head hoping that that would be good enough and God would let him into heaven.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 10, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Blueridge Baptist said:
> ...



Whew! Talk about IIED! Yow!! Sky's the limit on that tort judgment.

Let's see, you got your duty of care...you got negligence...you got a definite injury...um..um..ummh...ka-ching!


----------

